# Newbie and need advice



## weasel11

Hello,
This is my first post as I am new to the Sweeping Profession. My company is being forced into this and I want to provide good and fair service. First, I am not taking any business from anyone. The places that we will have to do are not currently having their lot cleaned. There is only 2 providers within 60 miles of us. 
My question is equipment...
What's a good brand that's reliable and easy to get parts for? 
Who services them if they tear up? Can any mechanic work on them?
Where do some of you dump the trash at?


Next time....
How long would it take to do a lot like Home Depot( however it's not Home Depot) just the same size and style.

How long for a common Restaurant like Applebee's or similar size?

Do you blow off the sidewalk's too? 

Finally cost..
What would a typical price be for the above lots?

Thanks inadvance for any good input.


----------



## 4700dan

weasel11;1379298 said:


> Hello,
> This is my first post as I am new to the Sweeping Profession. My company is being forced into this and I want to provide good and fair service. First, I am not taking any business from anyone. The places that we will have to do are not currently having their lot cleaned. There is only 2 providers within 60 miles of us.
> My question is equipment...
> What's a good brand that's reliable and easy to get parts for?
> Who services them if they tear up? Can any mechanic work on them?
> Where do some of you dump the trash at?
> 
> Next time....
> How long would it take to do a lot like Home Depot( however it's not Home Depot) just the same size and style.
> 
> How long for a common Restaurant like Applebee's or similar size?
> 
> Do you blow off the sidewalk's too?
> 
> Finally cost..
> What would a typical price be for the above lots?
> 
> Thanks inadvance for any good input.


You have to figure those prices on your own because of the simple facts are each operation has different overhead costs and so forth, where are you located


----------

